# Upson County QDM Club - Membership is Full



## bevills1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Upson county QDM club has openings for 2 members with total membership of 14 on 1000 acre lease at $1000 per member.  Club has excellent deer and turkey populations and has electricity and water with shower house.  Call Paul at 770-584-2999 for more info or questions.


----------



## bevills1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Club is located about half way between Thomaston and Molena.  I had a couple of inquires via PM and thought others may want to know this info.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Upson County QDM Club - Just 1 Opening Now*

Just a single opening left now.


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bevills1 (Sep 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bevills1 (Sep 17, 2008)

All openings filled.


----------

